# Pannerden-Kanal in Holland



## kingandre88 (15. April 2007)

Petri!!!
Ich möchte mal wieder nach Holland fahren zm Pannerden-Kanal,war dort schon seit 5 Jahren nicht mehr.Nun möchte ich Wissen:
1.Wo bekomme ich die Karte(Tageskarte,Jahreskarte oder so)
2.Was muss ich beachten?
3.Wie sind die gesetzlichen vorschriften?
4.Was die Karte kostet?
5.Was beisst denn momentan so dort?
Ich hoffe das hier jemand genaueres weiss.Danke im voraus.-#6


----------



## Speedfisher (19. April 2007)

*AW: Pannerden-Kanal in Holland*

du brauchst nur die sogenannte :"sportvisakte" um dort zu angeln ich werde sonntag auch dort sein,im moment sollen dort die brassen ganz gut beißen


----------



## kingandre88 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Pannerden-Kanal in Holland*

Danke!!!!!Aber wird die sportvisakte nicht durch den vispas ersetzt?Habe da so was von gehört....#6


----------



## Speedfisher (20. April 2007)

*AW: Pannerden-Kanal in Holland*

ja stimmt,aber ich sag immer sportvisakte


----------



## Flußkrebs (20. April 2007)

*AW: Pannerden-Kanal in Holland*

Also den Kanal kenn ich nicht, 

du solltest es auf Karpfen versuchen in Flachwasserbereichen (bei Fähren gibts die häufiger) und in angrenzenden Grachten/Gräben/Jachthäfen. 
den ganzen monat sind noch alle Kunstköder (außer Fliegen unter 2,5cm) verboten und alle köder wie Würmer, Insekten, Fisch, Fischstücke egal wie winzig (Fisch-Teig!!!!!) und und und (genaues siehe Vispas) mfg morph


----------



## Steph75 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Pannerden-Kanal in Holland*



kingandre88 schrieb:


> Danke!!!!!Aber wird die sportvisakte nicht durch den vispas ersetzt?Habe da so was von gehört....#6


@Kingandre88.
Genau genommen brauchst du ab diesem Jahr den Vispas,die list van viswateren und einen gültigen Personalausweis um in Holland angeln zu dürfen.Wie Flusskrebs bereits meinte,musst du die im Moment noch geltene Schonzeit beachten(genau genommen bis zum 25.Mai)und aufpassen was für Köder du verwenden darfst(sie Flusskrebs).Das Ganze kann von Region zu Region auch etwas verschieden sein.Du kannst dich am besten direkt vor Ort erkundigen.Die Papiere bekommst du in allen Postämtern und Angelläden.


----------



## gimli (20. April 2007)

*AW: Pannerden-Kanal in Holland*



> Also den Kanal kenn ich nicht,



Pannerden, Dorf in der niederländ. Provinz Gelderland, bekannt durch den 1701-1707 in der Nähe gegrabenen Pannerdschen Kanal, zur Verbindung des Rheins und der Waal.#h


----------



## Speedfisher (23. April 2007)

*AW: Pannerden-Kanal in Holland*

man nennt den glaub ich auch Rhein-Maas-Kanal


----------



## kingandre88 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Pannerden-Kanal in Holland*

Kann mal jeman vielleicht hier ne Adresse oder so von einem Verein geben,der sehr billig ist in der gegend,weil für 2 mal im Jahr lohnt sich das nich wer weiss wie viele €uros zu bezahlen.Wäre sehr nett?#h


----------

